# JTable Zeilen und Spalten selektieren



## bladepit (24. Aug 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte gerne nun mit meinem JTable dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit geben Zeilen und Spalten zu markieren.

Aktuell mache ich das so:


```
this.getColumnModel().getSelectionModel().addSelectionInterval(column, column);
	        	      this.getSelectionModel().addSelectionInterval(0, this.getRowCount()-1);
```

Damit wird eine Spalte selektiert aber auch die Zeile. Wenn ich nun noch eine Zeile markieren:


```
this.getSelectionModel().addSelectionInterval(rowindex, rowindex);
			this.getColumnModel().getSelectionModel().addSelectionInterval(0, this.getColumnCount()-1);
```

Dann ist alles in der JTable markiert da ja alle Spalten und alle Zeilen als selektiert markiert wurden.

Wie kann ich das lösen das auch nur die Zellen der Spalten und der Zeile markiert sind?

Gruß

bladepit


----------



## bERt0r (24. Aug 2011)

Ich glaube dafür musst du dir ein eigenes ListSelectionModel für deinen Table schreiben. Das Default Model markiert immer gleich die gesamte Zeile bzw. Spalte.


----------



## bladepit (14. Sep 2011)

Hat da einer ein Beispiel für mich?

Hab im Netz so viele gefunden aber leider nie das richtige.

Also ich möchte ganz einfach ausgedrückt über die Spalten und Zeilen Header diese markieren können (natürlich auch mehrere) und aber auch das einfach markieren über die Region mit den Zellen machen können.

Wie kriege ich das hin?


----------



## bladepit (27. Sep 2011)

Hat hier keine ein Beispiel für ein eigenes ListSelectionModel?

Wäre schon mir nur Anregungen zu holen wie man sowas lösen kann


----------



## bERt0r (27. Sep 2011)

ListSelectionModel


----------



## bladepit (27. Sep 2011)

Ich freue mich immer über so Beiträge vielen Dank.

Vielleicht ist es ja nicht klar geworden was im moment der Status ist. Ich finde kein ListSelectionModel was die drei Sachen verknüpft geschweige kriege das selber nicht hin.


----------

